# I've Been NUKED!!!



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok I did not see this coming at all! I am so greatful for Bill to even consider me honarable for the MOAB. I am purely at a loss of words.

My house is destroyed and I'm still looking for my dog but I love that GlockG23

Total of 20 cigars from GlockG23 and 4 From the contest I won from Blaylock(Thanks Blaylock!!!)

Here's the NUKE!









Here's my contest winnings!









Here's them together!









YOU ARE INSANE BILL!!!!!

HELL OF A BOTL!!!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice and deserving.


----------



## andrew s (Mar 13, 2009)

Very nice, hopefully the dog will find his way home after it wakes up from the blast.

Hope you had room for all those cigars that would be alot for me to recieve at one time.

Congrats you deserve it.


----------



## NJ Stogie King (May 20, 2008)

:dr:dr:dr:dr

WOW!!! What a great selection of sticks!!


----------



## Rubix^3 (Nov 10, 2008)

:faint2:


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW!!!! nice haul!!!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Holy balls! That is one hell of a bomb!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

drastic , but a very creative way to take care of horseflies. 

nuclear outta take care of em.

congrats on the haul and glock your insane!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Unreal, I'm still in shock, I figured I better smoke a cigar to calm my nerves. 

So I smoked a Ashton VSG,not sure what size but it was the small one.

And now I am being X'ed!!!!!


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

Wow! Very nice one there. You were nuked!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> :spy: Psss....there are bombs everywhere......


Yep, even on your own doorstep. HAHAHA


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah, do not start rebuilding to soon!!!!!!!!!!!

THAT WAS THE MOAB, WHAT A GREAT HIT!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Happy you like it Sweet C. you are a great BOTL


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

GlockG23 said:


> Happy you *like *it Sweet C. you are a great BOTL


Sorry Bill but I do not like this MOAB!

I frickin* LOVE* it!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh Frank! with your slick self!


Thanks for the PIF you added to this bomb!!!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## MrMayorga (Feb 14, 2008)

I hope the Prez send disaster relief from that bomb. Great haul! Enjoy!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

KABOOOMMMMMMMM! Sweet C is your block okay. Are there any survivors???


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

SMOKE20 said:


> KABOOOMMMMMMMM! Sweet C is your block okay. Are there any survivors???


Yeah, me and the cigars. That's all that matters right?


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Good lord, Vince! Youre under serious attack! Only thing you can do now is lock the doors, draw the shades, hunker down in a corner with your cutter, lighter and ashtray and try your best to defuse that bomb!

What a great hit, Bill. Youre a hellova BoTL


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Enjoy all those freaking cigars!!!!! Thats one sweet bomb. I see some new Padilla Miami in there, smoke the robusto and let me know what you think. The VSG you smoked is the Tres Mystique.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Holy shit that's impressive.


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Tsar Bomba that is one heck of a bomb. Enjoy those ESGs.


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

That's one he!! of a bomb for a deserving BOTL. Enjoy!!!


----------



## Ndimarco (Jan 4, 2009)

DAAAMMMMMMNNN Congrats, :dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

Bill you really know how to F up someone's day great bomb Sweet Cigars is a great BOTL enjoy.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Way to go Glock. Nice Play.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

so you had an Opus and a VSG
whats, next?


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am think he will have Padilla Miami Robusto.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Good 
He should like that smoke!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

.
Holy Crap!!!!!!

You poor Bastage!! They are _STILL_ trying to scrape you up off the slab of concrete!!!

My deepest sympathies for your _*EXTREME*_ bad luck!!!!!!!

Sincerely, _Dafiddla_

.
.


----------

